
Today's the last day to apply to Startup School - ladybro
https://www.startupschool.org/
======
ivan_ah
Will the videos be posted somewhere public as they become available? YouTube
channel? RSS feed?

~~~
ladybro
If you didn't find this already, you can subscribe for content updates at
[https://www.startupschool.org/spectators/new](https://www.startupschool.org/spectators/new)

